
How Distributed Systems Respond to Degraded Hardware - acconsta
http://danluu.com/limplock/
======
notacoward
In an interesting bit of synchronicity, "sometimes slow is worse than dead"
was one of the very first points I made in a presentation today. This article
could not have come at a better time. Thanks, Dan!

